# Anyone knoe where I can buy Dermestid Beetles and Larvae?



## Braddy (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys does anyone know where I can buy Dermestid Beetle and Larvae?


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Live Dermestid beetles and larvae 200 per tub


----------



## Braddy (Oct 5, 2015)

I am looking at buying 1000+ so was looking for someone who sold them wholesale as buying 1000 from the livefood place will cost £30


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Breed them?

Dermestid Beetle Care Information - Dermestid Beetles


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Braddy said:


> I am looking at buying 1000+ so was looking for someone who sold them wholesale as buying 1000 from the livefood place will cost £30


Is it too expensive?

Maybe you can buy here- 200+ for $67.50:

STARTER KITS


----------



## Titch2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Look up a seller zoofoods on ebay


----------



## catkindo (Aug 24, 2009)

Live Dermestid beetles and larvae 200 per tub


----------

